# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  nokia n8 - плохо показывает видео с youtube

## сантехник

Доброго времени суток. Решил посмотреть видео на youtube.com с телефона nokia n8, видео идет в плохом качестве, картинку почти не разобрать. Возможно такое из-за низкой скорости подключения, или же копать настройки телефона?

----------


## VITALIK*

Врядли это что-то с телефоном, скорей всего из-за скорости. Я вот не давно смотрел вообще отличное изображение идет и качество хорошее!!!

---------- Post added at 15:02 ---------- Previous post was at 14:56 ----------

Врядли это что-то с телефоном, скорей всего из-за скорости. Я вот не давно смотрел вообще отличное изображение идет и качество хорошее!!!

----------

